# Druidensteig



## deanbiker (31. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat schon mal jemand den neu eröffneten Druidensteig mit dem Bike gefahren?

Start ist in Freusburg und der Weg führt glaube ich über 68 Km über die VG Kirchen, Betzdorf, Daaden usw. bis nach Marienstatt. 

Hat schon jemand eine genaue Wegbeschreibung gesehen?

Wäre sicher eine schöne Sonntagstour. 

Danke für Infos vorab.

Viele Grüße

Carsten


----------



## deanbiker (22. September 2009)

Hab mittlerweile weitere Infos incl. GPS-Files gefunden.

http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/druidensteig

75 Km und 2.500 HM na ja, wird dann schon eine knackige Sonntagstour. 

Werde die Tour am 27.9. mal in Angriff nehmen und anschließend dann berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (1. Oktober 2009)

Interesiert mich auch. Hört sich gut an.

Gibts weitere Infos ?


----------



## deanbiker (3. Oktober 2009)

sind einen ersten Teil gefahren, für mich ganz schön heftig.

Mit Anreise nach Freusburg waren es 67 KM mit 1288 HM wobei wir nur bis zum Steimel bei Elkenroth gefahren sind. Dürfte etwa die Hälfte des Steigs sein. 

Der "erfinder" hat sich alle Mühe gegeben, möglichst oft runter und wieder rauf einzuplanen. 

Bei trockenem Wetter sind m. E. alle "Pättchen" fahrbar, das kleine Zahnrad vorne war aber oft im Einsatz. 

Bei Nässe schätze ich es schwierig ein, den ganzen Weg zu fahren, da werden wohl ab und an die Reifen durchdrehen. 

Aber insgesamt eine tolle Tour. 

Teil 2 wird demnächst in Angriff genommen. Gebe dann weitere Infos.


----------



## s-geronimo (12. Oktober 2010)

ich hole das "alte" thema mal wieder aus der versenkung 

bist du mittlerweile den 2. teil abgefahren?
was gibt es zu berichten?


----------



## deanbiker (13. Oktober 2010)

habs mit dem MTB noch nicht geschafft, bin aber Teil 2 zu Fuß abgelaufen.
Genauso schön wie der 1. Teil, viel rauf und runter und mit dem Ziel am Kloster Marienstatt eine schöne Tour. 

Der Steig ist mittlerweile überall mit weiteren Schildern ausgestattet worden und damit super beschildert. 

Würde fast sagen, daß man den Steig mittlerweile ohne Karte fahren kann. 

Nehme wahrscheinlich das ganze als Tagestour an Allerheiligen in Angriff, aber nur bei trockenem Wetter.


----------



## s-geronimo (14. Oktober 2010)

wenn du komplett durch bist kannst du ja mal vielleicht kurz die tatsächlichen daten (km/HM) durchgeben; da gibt's ja auch unterschiedliche angaben


----------

